

Where to move from Debian on desktop? - sam_lowry_

I am a bit tired of the systemd controversy. And as years pass, I am also getting tired of change for the sake of change and of younger generations taking Debian into unpredictable directions.<p>Should I look into FreeBSD or even NetBSD? Or jump onto Gentoo? Any other alternatives to consider?
======
ild
PC-BSD looks ok - actual FreeBSD is behind in the desktop department; if you
like minimalism, Slackware appears similar to Debian.

